# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Compact-ελαφρύ Πνευματικό δράπανο

## madrivermadonus

Γεια σε όλους


Κάνω εγκαταστάσεις δορυφορικές οπότε τρυπάω τοιχία(τούβλο) ή δάπεδο(μπετόν) σε ταράτσες με *10αρι τρυπάνι* και σε ενδιάμεσους τοίχους 30-40cm (τούβλο-μπετόν) για τη διέλευση του καλωδίου με *8αρι τρυπάνι 40cm*.
Μέχρι στιγμής χρησιμοποιώ ένα κρουστικό δράπανο Dewalt 700w και κάνω τη δουλειά μου. Ωστόσο όταν συναντάω μπετόν με ζορίζει ειδικά στον εξωτερικό τοίχο που χρειάζεται για να τρυπήσω με το μακρύ τρυπάνι 3-4 λεπτά και πολύ σπρώξιμο  :Smile: 
Έτσι σκέφτομαι την αγορά ενός πνευματικού όπως αυτο 440W http://ergalia.gr/pistoleta-skaptika/6130-hr1830.html ή αυτο 650W http://ergalia.gr/pistoleta/3155-d25013k.html

Μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει για εμένα το *βάρος* καθώς κουβαλάω την τσάντα επώμου και στο χέρι πιάτο, βάση, μπαλαντέζα κτλ οπότε και το τελευταίο γραμμάριο παίζει ρόλο.
Το δράπανό μου είναι 1,8κιλά ενώ απο τα παραπάνω το μακίτα 1,7 και το dewalt 2.5.
Αυτή τη στιγμή η τσάντα έχει οριακό βάρος και σκέφτομαι οτι το dewalt θα βαρύνει με σχεδον ένα κιλό έξτρα. Πιστεύετε οτι το makita (440W) υστερεί αισθητά ή θα την κάνει τη δουλειά;
Να σημειώσω οτι και με ένα black & decker 500W που εχω, κάνω τη δουλειά σαν και το dewalt των 700W παρα την χαμηλότερη ισχύ.

Ευχαριστώ
Κώστας

----------


## vasilisd

Με το απλό κρουστικό, απορώ πως καταφέρνεις και ανοίγεις τρύπες σε μπετόν; Μαρτύριο φίλε μου.
Για τη δουλειά που το θέλεις και το μακιτάκι σου κάνει, αν και εγώ στη θέση σου θα πήγαινα σε επαναφορτιζόμενο πνευματικό. Γλυτώνεις και το κουβάλημα-άπλωμα της μπαλαντέζας.

----------


## madrivermadonus

> Με το απλό κρουστικό, απορώ πως καταφέρνεις και ανοίγεις τρύπες σε μπετόν; Μαρτύριο φίλε μου.
> Για τη δουλειά που το θέλεις και το μακιτάκι σου κάνει, αν και εγώ στη θέση σου θα πήγαινα σε επαναφορτιζόμενο πνευματικό. Γλυτώνεις και το κουβάλημα-άπλωμα της μπαλαντέζας.


Βασίλη όπως τα λες είναι. Απλώς την παλεύω ακόμα καθώς το 70%-80% των τοίχων είναι τούβλο. 
Το σκέφτηκα για πνευματικό επαναφορτιζόμενο αλλα δεν γνωρίζω πόσο θα κρατάει η μπαταρία. Δεν θέλω να φορτίζω κάθε τρεις και λίγο ούτε να ξεμείνω σε καμια ταράτσα...
Ένας φίλος είχε πάρει ένα parkside και το φόρτιζε στο αμάξι. Είναι και ακριβά ρε γμτ...Δεν το αποκλείώ πάντως


Όσο για το μακιτα κι εγω πιστευω οτι λογω πνευματικης λειτουργιας δεν θα πολυζοριζεται. Ωστόσο δεν έχει καστάνια όπως μου είπαν (οχι παλμικο) και ειναι θεμα επειδή βιδώνω κιολας.

----------


## vasilisd

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα σαν οικονομική επώνυμη λύση αυτό http://www.stereotiki.gr/store4/aeg-...935441148.html
Μπορείς να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου και ποιό φθηνά http://www.homework.com.gr/showprod.php?id=9049
Με τo aeg με 2 μπαταρίες λιθίου αν έχεις το νού σου λιγάκι δε θα ξεμείνεις ποτέ. 
Όσο για το βίδωμα, και με αυτό μπορείς να βιδώνεις άσχετα που δεν είναι παλμικό. Άλλο εργαλείο το παλμικό, άλλο το κρουστικό, άλλο το πνευματικό. Καστάνια για να μη σπάσεις κανένα δάκτυλο όλα έχουν, αν αυτό εννοείς.
Ψάξου λιγάκι, βγάζουν προσφορές κατά καιρούς διάφορες εταιρίες-μαγαζιά και δίνουν πακέτα εργαλείων σε καλές τιμές.

----------


## madrivermadonus

> Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα σαν οικονομική επώνυμη λύση αυτό http://www.stereotiki.gr/store4/aeg-...935441148.html
> Μπορείς να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου και ποιό φθηνά http://www.homework.com.gr/showprod.php?id=9049
> Με τo aeg με 2 μπαταρίες λιθίου αν έχεις το νού σου λιγάκι δε θα ξεμείνεις ποτέ. 
> Όσο για το βίδωμα, και με αυτό μπορείς να βιδώνεις άσχετα που δεν είναι παλμικό. Άλλο εργαλείο το παλμικό, άλλο το κρουστικό, άλλο το πνευματικό. Καστάνια για να μη σπάσεις κανένα δάκτυλο όλα έχουν, αν αυτό εννοείς.
> Ψάξου λιγάκι, βγάζουν προσφορές κατά καιρούς διάφορες εταιρίες-μαγαζιά και δίνουν πακέτα εργαλείων σε καλές τιμές.



Βασίλη ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
Καταρχήν ρώτησα σε μαγαζί για το μακιτα αν εχει καστάνια και μου λέει "οχι. Δεν είναι παλμικό..." Αμησε τα δηλαδη... Άρα αν βιδώνω και τερματίσει κλωτσάει μόνο του σωστα; Αν και με 440 watt δεν πιστευω οτι θα με ζορισει. Τωρα που βιδωνω με το 700αρι dewalt πιάνοντάς το με τα 2 χέρια δεν έχω πρόβλημα.

Το Einhel το είχα δει αλλα με προβληματίζουν τα 1.2 j και μονο 12mm μπετον. Μην πάω απο κρουστικο σε πνευματικο και εχω σχεδον τα ιδια αποτελεσματα...

Αν πάω σε μπαταρία θα δω αυτά που μου έγραψες αλλιώς μάλλον θα πάω στο μακίτα ή το dewalt.

----------


## madrivermadonus

Ρε παιδιά σκέφτομαι να πάρω αυτο  ή αυτο αλλα με προβληματίζουν 2 πράγματα:

1. Πόσο διαρκεί η μποαταρία 3mah? πχ βγάζει 20-30 τρύπες με 10αρι σε μπετό;
2. Πόσο δυνατό είναι με τα 1.2 και 1,9 Joule αντίστοιχα? Θα κάνει σαφώς πιο εύκολο το τρύπημα απο οτι ένα κρουστικό 700w?
Πραγματικά φοβάμαι μη κάνω λάθος επιλογή και σκυλομετανιώσω που δεν πήρα με καλώδιο.

Πιο δυνατό δεν θέλω γιατί ήδη αυτά είναι πολύ βαριά αν υπολογίσουμε σώμα+μπαταρία+εξτρα τσοκ+εξτρα μπαταρια=3,5 κιλα+

----------


## vasilimertzani

Θα σε βγαζει.επισης απεξω μπορεθς να αγορασεις εξτρα μπαταρια φτηνα.ασε που αν την βαλεις εικοσι λεπτα για φορτιση θα εχεις για δυο ωρες δουλεια.
Το κακο ειναι (χωρις να παιρνω ορκο)οτι δεν θα σ αφησουν να παραγγειλεις απο amazon λογω ηλεκτρονικων-κατι τετοιο μαλλον-

----------


## madrivermadonus

Ευχαριστώ τους 2 Βασίληδες  :Smile: . Συγνώμη που κουράζω λίγο απλώς ένας μαγαζάτορας μου είπε οτι με το 1.3 J θα είναι σαν το κρουστικό και θα το μετανοιώσω προσπαθώντας να μου πουλήσει ένα μεγαλύτερο που είχε με 1.9 j. http://ergalia-kosmidis.car.gr/xyma/view/7346058/
Ξαναλέω οτι συνήθως τρυπάω τούβλο (70%) και καμιά φορά μπετό σε ταράτσα ή κολώνα σε σπίτι. Όλα αυτά με 8αρι τρυπάνι. Επομένως θεωρώ οτι θα γίνεται η δουλειά και με το μικρότερο το οποίο είναι και ελαφρύτερο.
Έχει ψωνίσει κανείς απο εδω; Έχει καλές τιμές αλλα δεν τον γνωρίζω.

Εγώ θέλω αυτο στα 2,2 κιλα και μικροτερο: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Makita-BHR16...AAAOSwwo1Xf6S1

----------


## stelios dre

Καλησπερα! κανω την ιδια δουλεια με εσενα! εχω αυτα τα δυο και μου εχουν λυσει τα χερια! οτι καλυτερο για την δουλεια!*Makita DHR202Z + DTD146Z 18V*

----------


## madrivermadonus

> Καλησπερα! κανω την ιδια δουλεια με εσενα! εχω αυτα τα δυο και μου εχουν λυσει τα χερια! οτι καλυτερο για την δουλεια!*Makita DHR202Z + DTD146Z 18V*


  μηπως το πουλας;  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Γενικά κι εγώ διαβάζω πολύ καλά σχόλια. Μου το δίνουν απο Ελλάδα 360 με 2 μπαταρίες αλλα είναι πολλά ρε γμτ...

----------


## stelios dre

> μηπως το πουλας;   
> Γενικά κι εγώ διαβάζω πολύ καλά σχόλια. Μου το δίνουν απο Ελλάδα 360 με 2 μπαταρίες αλλα είναι πολλά ρε γμτ...


μια χαρα τα βρηκες! εγω τα ειχα παρει σε προσφορα πνευματικο, βιδολογος, τροχος, σεγα και ενα φακο 2 μπαταριες 500 ευρω

----------


## vasilimertzani

Κοιτα ,στα 14v ειναι να κανεις 3-4 τρυπες 8ρες σε μπετο.Ασε δε αυτο που εχεις στο ebay μην το πλησιαζεις καν.300€ μεταχειρισμενο σου βγαινει?
Επισης μην προσπαθεις να παρεις ενα εργαλειο για τρυπημα βιδωμα κλπ.Μπορει να ειναι το καλυτερο,αλλα θα ειναι λιγο πνευματικο λιγο βιδολογος.
Γενικα περι δραπανων μπαταριας αν τα χειριζεσαι καθε μερα θα συμφωνησω οτι δεν υπαρχει πιο πρακτικο και χαλαλι τα 80€ τα παραπανω(αντε 120).
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MILWAUKEE-28...oAAOSwMgdXzhxA
κοιτα και αυτη την μαρκα.Μπες και στο site της να δεις και amazon.Θα λαλησεις.ΔΟυλεψα ενα βιδολογο μια μερα και τρυπανι στα 12v.Αν του ειχαν βαλει καλωδιο θα ξεχναγα τελειως οτι ειναι μπαταριας απο αυτονομια.Με εβγαλε ολη μερα.
Αν το ψαξεις ελλαδα ειναι ακριβοτερα απο Makita.

----------


## madrivermadonus

Καλα η τιμή παλέυεται...
Με προβληματίζει λίγο το βάρος του μαζί με την μπαταρία. Απο όσο διαβάζω αλλού λέει οτι είναι 2.9 κιλά αλλού 3.2κιλά. Αν συνυπολογίσω και την έξτρα μπαταρία συν το έξτρα τσοκ για απλό τρυπάνι ίσως πάει στα 4 κιλά... Δηλαδή 2 κιλά παραπάνω απο όσα κουβαλάω τώρα με το απλό δράπανο...

----------


## vasilimertzani

Το βάρος να το υπολογίζεις όσο το κρατάς στο χέρι και το χρησιμοποιείς.Αν τώρα σκέφτεσαι το μισο κιλό παραπάνω στο δίλεπτο κουβαλημα το σκέφτεσαι τελείως λάθος.στην τελική δεν θα παίρνεις μαζί ούτε δεύτερη μπαταρία ούτε φορτιστή .μονο το δραπανο.Επίσης για τρύπες σε μέταλλο ίσως βολέψει ένας μικρός βιδολόγος μαζί με το σφίξιμο στις βίδες που θες.

----------


## madrivermadonus

> Το βάρος να το υπολογίζεις όσο το κρατάς στο χέρι και το χρησιμοποιείς.Αν τώρα σκέφτεσαι το μισο κιλό παραπάνω στο δίλεπτο κουβαλημα το σκέφτεσαι τελείως λάθος.στην τελική δεν θα παίρνεις μαζί ούτε δεύτερη μπαταρία ούτε φορτιστή .μονο το δραπανο.Επίσης για τρύπες σε μέταλλο ίσως βολέψει ένας μικρός βιδολόγος μαζί με το σφίξιμο στις βίδες που θες.



Ναι Βασίλη, μάλλον έχεις δίκιο. Εξάλλου γλυτώνω τη μπαλαντέζα. μη τα θέλουμε όλα δικά μας  :Smile: 
Σε μέταλλο ή ξύλο τρυπάω σπάνια οπότε με το τσοκ είμαι καλυμμένος.
Γνωρίζει κανείς αυτο μαγαζί απο το κιλκίς; http://ergalia-kosmidis.car.gr/xyma/view/8101520/

----------

